# Fight or flight? Is it a J/P thing?



## Bogspirit (Jun 24, 2011)

vellocent said:


> My reaction is to flee, even after years of training to fight. If it is something worth fighting for, I'll come back and fight as needed.


The genius lies in picking your battles, doesn't it. Not always easy to decide that right at the moment it's happening, though.


----------



## White River (Feb 13, 2011)

Freeze. Then, maybe flee. I avoid conflict where possible.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

usually flee, because I honestly know I can't put up a fight unless there are lots of things going in my favor (the attacker is 8 years old, I'm wearing full-plate armor and wielding a big spiky club, etc.).


----------



## MiriUchiha (Jun 9, 2011)

I have different reactions. The only memory that I've ever recalled dealing with someone aggressive was when I was little and got in a physical fight with my siblings. We were always at each other's throats and my first instinct was to fight back.

Now, I don't put myself in situations where I am confronted with an aggressive person so I'm not sure what my instinct will be right now. I have been bullied before and while they were calling me out and teasing me, I sat there wondering what was wrong with them and what I did wrong.

I'm a J by the way.


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

Well i will try to talk my way out of it alittle, but if they insist on fighting then i will. I might even give them a chance to leave in the fight when they know they will lose because thats just the nice kind of person i am.


----------



## Ockham (Jun 16, 2011)

P and fight. Too much pride to flee, could be a potential disaster. However, I find most people don't let a confrontation come to violence.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm a J and I'll fight if I have to


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

If it is about arguing, then no, I never back down. I will stand my ground and defend myself slowly becoming more and more domineering and raising my voice. I never resort to violence of any kind if it only is an argument.

If it is a life threatening situation:

I'll try to talk my way out of it. My empathy is good so I usually can. I'll always look for a clean way out first.

If things get really bad and everything else fails....then:

In a dangerous situation I'm prone to counter phobia...short fuse temper and "snapping". I'll probably break someone's jaw and blow it out of proportion if I feel my life is threatened. My self preservation is last so I can be very reckless and dangerous ignoring pain and whatnot. It may border on psychotic sadism. Extremely out of character insanity.

I takes a whole lot to get me to this stage. I have never been there before, but felt the feeling come over me a few times in my life.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

I think this has more to do with E-types. My self-preservation is very strong _and _I'm a 6. My first instinct is to run away, protect myself. But if I'm shocked, I will freeze... and then I flee.

Usually I have to be kicked in my Fi to be bothered to fight.

It's also possible that Fi/Te types will lean more towards fleeing and Fe/Ti more towards fighting. But it's rather obvious an INFJ will _fight to the death_ to protect someone


----------



## Prodigal Rabbit (Aug 16, 2011)

Depends on the situation.

Verbal assult: I usually try to defuse the situation and talk it out logically. But if they're rambling on about random stupid stuff I'll just walk away. Watching my back the whole time.

Physical assult: My instinct is to fight. The only time I will flee is if I'm facing multiple attackers or there are weapons involved, then self preservation kicks in.


----------



## thesilentzoo (Jul 31, 2011)

It really depends on the situation, but if I think I can handle it, I'll fight. At first, I might freeze up, but I won't flee the situation until I've weighed my options carefully.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

i always flee


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't think this has much to do with P vs J. I'm an ENTP and my reaction is to fight. There's no thought that goes into it really. The reaction has even come up when I was a small kid, facing much larger opponents by myself.

This also applies to my dad, an ENFJ. He's well known for leaping into action immediately when a situation arises...he passed this trait on to me, and to my ESTP sister. My mom, an ISTJ, completely freezes up when something bad happens. She feels bad about it, but it's just the way she is. From these examples, you could maybe suggest that extroverts are more likely to fight rather than flee, but then I also know an ISTP and an INFJ who have the fight instinct.

I just don't see much of a trend.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

My first reaction is always to fight. maybe it's something to do with getting my ass jumped in 7th grade by two jackass kids. Turned that fight around. I was confuzzled at first, but after like 10 seconds of getting my face punched I was just like, "fuck that!" and tackled one of them. Kicked him in the ribs as hard as I could and went after the other. Punched him in the face so hard he fell down. The other one tripped me up from the ground, and I fell on his friend. after a minute or so the bell rang, and they just ran off.

Ever since, I just fight back from the start.


----------



## Heatherdera (Aug 18, 2011)

I selected J and Freeze, but that isn't completely accurate. My initial response might be to 'freeze,' but it is more like holding still for a few seconds to take in the danger before choosing which to do.


----------



## avatarphen (Mar 25, 2011)

My first reaction is not to do anything. I never start a fight, but i am probably the first to retaliate.


----------



## ii V I (Apr 15, 2010)

Conscious flee... Subconscious fight....


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

Instant freeze, every time. I even freeze while having the thought "don't freeze, that would be bad"


----------



## sharktooth (Jul 27, 2011)

flight. pretty much always. infj.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

I stop and think whether or not to fight or flee. Lol so I voted freeze.


----------

